# ABC Detailing - Polaris White Jaguar F Type R 5.0 V8



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, another cracker of a car from us; we were commissioned to detail this brand new Jaguar F Type R 5.0 V8 at Hartwell Jaguar in Bristol, laying down some solid protection to match this beast of a machine!

This one had a whole host of options ticked;

Panoramic Sunroof, Rotor Alloy wheels, Ivory and Black combo interior in premium leather, grey leather roof lining and extended premium dash leather package to name a few!

Also on site was Alex James Photography, filming the detail as part of our series of detailing videos, available to watch here -

https://www.youtube.com/user/ABCDetailingUK

With the finished Jaguar F Type R video here -






Onto the detail, the car started in the usual state after unwrapping.











After the usual wash process, the car was completely decontaminated of transport fallout such as iron and tar deposits.

The purple bleeding showing iron deposits being dissolved.





After rinsing and drying off, the car was then brought inside for the rest of the detail.



Carpets and fabrics were coated in GTechniq I1.





Under the bonnet was protected with GTechniq C2v3.



The amazing chrome/carbon fibre/gloss black wheels were coated in GTechniq C5.



Paintwork sealed with GTechniq EXO v2.



Leather was sealed with GTechniq L1.



Dash sealed with C6.





GTechniq G1 was also used to coat all exterior glass.

Onto the finished photos..





















And next to another new F Type R!



Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]​


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

great job looks immense


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic looking cars! Very nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That is just stunning. Those Rotor wheels are amazing! Great work, I watched the video a few weeks ago on Facecloth and was well impressed.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:argie: :argie: :argie:

Utterly lovely. Looks really good in white, but I think the red one looks even better in the last photo. Whatever the colour preference a stunning duo!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad you liked the video Birchy!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Love that...very impressive video and a great result.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful car, great work as well


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty much the perfect colour combo is that, love the black top flowing into the black rear window. Not a fan of the wheels though? 

Car looks fantastic now :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Really, lovely jubbly motors, one can but dream I'm afraid.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice ;-)


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stunning work & nice vid :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks superb:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gorgeous car and fantastic job on it too 👍


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

"Could you be ...... The most beautiful car in the world"


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

First time I've seen those wheels, they're absolutely stunning IMO. The paint looks mega in that light, shinier than white has any right to be


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks stunning!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

A stunning car. Never been a fan of jaguars until they redesigned their models!

Great work as normal!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant work, lovely car these, did you slip a wee business card into its red brother?


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Fantastic job guy's


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!



gibbo555 said:


> Brilliant work, lovely car these, did you slip a wee business card into its red brother?


Unfortunately not, this one had been prep'd by the valeters who were quite happy to show it 6k in the valeting bay...


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunning work... stunning car


----------

